# Captain Morgan's pineapple ribs



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Cut down 1/4 pineapple into dice sized chunks and put in a ziplock bag. Cover with captain morgans spiced rum. Seal bag and refrigerate over night. 
I score the back side of the ribs between each bone just enough to cut through the membrane. Put them in a pot (I use a roasting pan) and barely cover with water. Add 1 can beer, 2 cups captain morgans, 1/2 cup honey, 1/2 cup BBQ sauce, 1/2 cup dry rub (I use bad Byron's), and the soaked pineapple. Bring to a boil and reduce heat to a slow boil for 20 min. Remove ribs and strain out pineapple and set to the side. Coat ribs in rub and put on smoker for Approx 3 hrs. Purée pineapple. Mix 2 parts pineapple purée with 2 parts BBQ sauce and 1 part honey. Remove ribs from smoker and place on enough foil to seal up ribs. Coat ribs with pineapple BBQ mixture. Seal in foil and return to smoker for 1 hr. Remove foil and smoke for 1 hr.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate you right now. That looks and sounds freaking awesome!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just bought some premo ribs last night. Im going to give this one a try. Thanks!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

jd7.62 said:


> i hate you right now. That looks and sounds freaking awesome!


+100!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

I have worked with large off set smokers for restaurants, but never owned my own smoker. My maintenance tech gave me a brinkman vertical smoker. I flubbed a shoulder unable to get the thing smoking right. I saved it by transferring it to the oven. Talked with a buddy who owns the same smoker and got it dialed in. 

I also did carribean jerked chicken thighs with the ribs. I left them on a touch too long. They were great, just a little dry.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

boy this cold baloney sandwich lunch sure ain't cutting it now. My mouth is watering looking at those ribs.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Lookin Great right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

man this sounds good! I will try this recipe soon since I have baby back ribs in the freezer right now. Yum!

Thanks for the recipe
Willie


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a CAPT. man, but I partake in a bit a Crown from time to time....bet the newest Maple Crown would be awesome too!!!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not a captain morgans fan either. I do like some pineapple soaked in it. Any drink made with captain, I usually call "Girl Scout pee."

I bet you are right. Maple crown would be awesome.


----------



## Macgyver46 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have to try that.


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

I just made my baby back ribs using this recipe. They were good!!!:thumbup:
I could not stop licking my fingers. I used Wild Turkey honey and also Evan Williams Reserve honey (they are both good and sweet) 

Thanks for the recipe
Willie


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

yxlr8urlife said:


> I just made my baby back ribs using this recipe. They were good!!!:thumbup: I could not stop licking my fingers. I used Wild Turkey honey and also Evan Williams Reserve honey (they are both good and sweet) Thanks for the recipe Willie


That sounds awesome!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

this sounds right up my ally. will try it on our next ribs. thanks


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Try homemade fig preserves instead of pineapple. Mighty fine.


----------

